# Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q1/20)



## PCGH_Dave (2. Januar 2020)

*Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q1/20)*

Guten Morgen 


Für unsere erweiterte Auswahl an Benchmarks mit Spielen und  Anwendungen würden wir  gern wissen, welche CPU in eurem *primär* *genutzten* *Spiele-PC* arbeitet. Der  Übersichtlichkeit halber fassen wir   dabei einige Modelle zusammen und  stützen uns dabei auf die  Ergebnisse  der vergangenen Umfragen. Ältere  Modelle, die dort bereits  einen  insignifikanten Anteil erzielten,  kommen zur besseren  Übersichtlichkeit  ins „Sonstige“-Sammelbecken. Für die jeweils  brandaktuellen CPU-Generationen haben wir detaillierte  Auswahlmöglichkeiten eingefügt.


Frühere Umfragen mit teilweise aufgesplitteten Einzel-Modellen hier:


• Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q4/19) 				
• Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q3 2019)
• Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q2 2019) 
•  Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q4 2018/Q1 2019)
• Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q3/2018)
• Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q2/2018)
• Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q1/2018)
• Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q4/2017)
• Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q3/2017)
• Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q2/2017)
• Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q1/2017)


Mit besten Grüßen
Dave


----------



## RavionHD (2. Januar 2020)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q1/20)*

(Noch) der i7 6700K, aber spätestens Ende 2020 hoffentlich ein Ryzen 4000-er oder entsprechendes Intel Modell.


----------



## Lios Nudin (2. Januar 2020)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q1/20)*

[x] _Sonstige Intel-CPU (Kommentar)

_i7-7820X


----------



## Tolotos66 (2. Januar 2020)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q1/20)*

Weiterhin mein 1800X. Eigentlich hatte ich vor auf einen 3700X upzugraden. Habe es mir aber wegen dem dann doch zu geringen Performancezuwachs verkniffen. Wird wohl nur eine M.2-SSD. Schwanke noch zw. SATA oder NVME.
Vllt später ein Ryzen 4xxx mit ausgereifteren X570/X670-Brettern.
Der 1800X ist besser, als zu Anfang gehofft 
Gruß T.


----------



## sunburst1988 (2. Januar 2020)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q1/20)*

[X] 3950X


----------



## beren2707 (2. Januar 2020)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q1/20)*

[X] Intel Core i7-4770K

Ein CPU-Opa, der bei mir nun die am längsten im (absolut zufriedenstellenden) Einsatz befindliche CPU darstellt... 


1998-2004: Pentium II 266@300 MHz
2004-2007: Athlon 64 3500+
2007-2011: Athlon 64 X2 5200+
2011-2013: i7 2600K
2013-20XX: i7 4770K

Der Pentium II war 2004 absoluter Müll und die meisten Spiele komplett unspielbar, dagegen stemmt der 4770K noch alle meine Spiele mit mehr als ausreichenden FPS. Daher bleibt die CPU vmtl. bis Zen 4 im System.


----------



## DocVersillia (2. Januar 2020)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q1/20)*

[X] 2600X


----------



## EyRaptor (2. Januar 2020)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q1/20)*

[x] 3900X


----------



## RyzA (2. Januar 2020)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q1/20)*

[x] AMD Ryzen 7 2700X (8c/16t)


----------



## drstoecker (2. Januar 2020)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q1/20)*

Ein Ryzen 3500X


----------



## PCGH_Dave (2. Januar 2020)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q1/20)*



drstoecker schrieb:


> Ein Ryzen 3500X


Na toll. Und den habe ich jetzt extra nicht mehr drin, weil den im letzten Quartal niemand hatte. 
Wo hast du das Teil erworben?


----------



## Pisaopfer (2. Januar 2020)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q1/20)*

Intel Core i7-4790K (4c/8t)


----------



## LastManStanding (2. Januar 2020)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q1/20)*

Zen2
2 Chiplets, á  2 CCX-Modulen und jeweils 3 Kernen
Reicht von der Leistung noch 3-4 Samstage.

Edit:
Tatsächlich bin ich schon recht erstaunt im 4Q´19 hatten 76 Teilnehmer einen 3900X dachte an die Hälfte, höchstens. Da hätte ich nicht mit gerechnet und nur 66 den 9900K !Da! hätte ich mit gut >100 Leuten gerechnet. 500-700€ für ne CPU scheint bei Enhusiasten/Anwendern mit speziellen Vorraussetzungen wohl ein Bezahlbarer Kompromiss zu sein.


----------



## PCGH_Phil (2. Januar 2020)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q1/20)*

Ich schicke meinen alten Intel i7-5820K nach mehr als fünf Jahren endlich in Rente.

[X] Ryzen 3900X

Ein 3700X/3800X hätte es wohl auch getan, war mir aber irgendwie zu langweilig. Der 3950X hätte mich auch gereizt, ist mir aber einfach ein bisschen too much (auch vom Preis her). Eine Verdoppelung der vorhandenen Kerne muss erstmal reichen. 

Gruß,
Phil


----------



## Rolk (2. Januar 2020)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q1/20)*

Seit kurzem ein
[X] Ryzen 5 3600X

Für mehr war mir der Ryzen 4000 Launch zu nah und der nächste GPU Kauf noch zu weit weg.


----------



## KaterTom (2. Januar 2020)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q1/20)*

[X] Ryzen 7 3800X

Habe im Dezember vom 1700x aufgerüstet, hat sich gelohnt. Das bleibt jetzt so für die nächsten 3-4 Jahre.


----------



## wollmilchsau0815 (2. Januar 2020)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q1/20)*

Ryzen 3700X


----------



## drstoecker (2. Januar 2020)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q1/20)*



PCGH_Dave schrieb:


> Na toll. Und den habe ich jetzt extra nicht mehr drin, weil den im letzten Quartal niemand hatte.
> Wo hast du das Teil erworben?


Bei AliExpress, hatte 111€ gekostet. Mittlerweile gibts aber nur noch die boxed für rund 180€.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (2. Januar 2020)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q1/20)*

Primäre Spiele CPU:
*Intel Core i7 8700K*
Geköpft
5,2 GHz Kerntakt / 4,9 GHz Cachetakt
1,344v

CPU im Zweitrechner:
*AMD Ryzen 7 3700X*
Alles auf Standard außer PPT @ 70


----------



## Dagnarus (3. Januar 2020)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q1/20)*

Sonstiger Intel

I9 9900X (10Core)


----------



## KillerCroc (3. Januar 2020)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q1/20)*

Intel Core i9 9900K (8c/16t)


----------



## XD-User (4. Januar 2020)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q1/20)*

Nach langen Jahren samt Intel, nun einen genialen 3700X 8/16


----------



## ChrisMK72 (4. Januar 2020)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q1/20)*

9900k 5GHz 

Voraussichtlich bis 2025. 
(Mal schaun ob 2020 ne neue GPU und besserer Speicher dazu kommt, dann isses erst mal komplett)

edit  :


----------



## TheBadFrag (4. Januar 2020)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q1/20)*

9920X fehlt mal wieder.


----------



## paladin60 (4. Januar 2020)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q1/20)*

Aktuell einen R5 1600x, der wird irgendwann gegen den schnellsten 8 oder 12 Kerner ausgetauscht der noch auf meinem Board läuft.


----------



## Fiede11 (4. Januar 2020)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q1/20)*

ein schnuckliger 
Ryzen 3900X


----------



## INU.ID (4. Januar 2020)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q1/20)*

Da es für meinen 3930K keine passende Kategorie mehr gibt (er ist keine "Sonstige Intel-CPU"!!!), hab ich den Hamster genommen.


----------



## Atma (4. Januar 2020)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q1/20)*



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> 9920X fehlt mal wieder.


Nicht nur der, es fehlen einige Skylake-X CPUs. Mein 7820X ist ebenfalls nicht mehr dabei. Das ist am Ende aber auch egal, die Umfragen hier sind ohnehin bedeutungslos.


----------



## Nickles (4. Januar 2020)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q1/20)*

Ryzen 9 3900x
 Hoffentlich bis Januar 2030


----------



## hanfi104 (4. Januar 2020)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q1/20)*

3900X
Wenn 2020H2 die neue GPUs kommen, dann wirds vielleicht sogar ein PCIe 4.0 fähiges Board, falls es sich lohnen sollte.
Wenn ich weiter mehr 4K am komprimieren bin wirds auch noch ein 4950X 

2020 wird schön


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. Januar 2020)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q1/20)*

[X] Intel Core i7-4770K



beren2707 schrieb:


> [X] Intel Core i7-4770K
> ... dagegen stemmt der 4770K noch alle meine Spiele mit mehr als ausreichenden FPS. Daher bleibt die CPU vmtl. bis Zen 4 im System.


Sehe ich genauso. Überraschend gut laufen moderne Spiele auf dem Alteisen ...


----------



## -Chefkoch- (4. Januar 2020)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q1/20)*

[x] Intel Core i9 9900K (8c/16t)


----------



## ITZetteus (4. Januar 2020)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q1/20)*

I7 7820x 

Gesendet von meinem SNE-LX1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## DedSec (4. Januar 2020)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q1/20)*

Nächste Woche kommt der 3900X rein. Der 3950X wäre etwas overdosed


----------



## Algo (4. Januar 2020)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q1/20)*

[X] AMD Ryzen 9 3900X (12c/24t)
Hat zu Weihnachten noch eine Sapphire Radeon RX 5700 XT Nitro+ zur Seite bekommen .


----------



## SnaxeX (4. Januar 2020)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q1/20)*

[X] 3900X

Hätte auch Lust auf nen 3950X gehabt, aber das Preisschild war dann doch zu groß. Bin aber mehr als zufrieden! Ist halt auch nur ne Spielerei.


----------



## EtheEnthusiast (4. Januar 2020)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q1/20)*

Threadripper 3970X


----------



## Smeagle81 (4. Januar 2020)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q1/20)*

PC 1 [Ryzen 7 3700X] beste Kaufentscheidung der letzten Monate. Und in kombi mit der 5700XT für mich auch erst einmal völlig ausreichend.
PC 2 [Core i 7 4790K] bin ich auch noch super zufrieden mit, zusammen mit der GTX 1080 als Rechner für meinen Neffen vollkommen ausreichend für die nächsten Jahre.


----------



## Four2Seven (4. Januar 2020)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q1/20)*

Seit September 2011 noch immer den guten alten 2600K


----------



## homunkulus (4. Januar 2020)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q1/20)*

Noch den i5-6600K @ 4,5 GHz. Vermutlich Ende dieses Jahr Upgrade auf neue Architektur...


----------



## Basileukum (4. Januar 2020)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q1/20)*

Mein 4790k darf jetzt noch 1,5-2 Jahre auslaufen, zusammen mit einer schönen 2060 super von der feineren MSI Art. Wollte ne 5700XT, die hat mir aber zuviel Last aufgenommen.


----------



## Birdy84 (4. Januar 2020)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q1/20)*



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> 9920X fehlt mal wieder.


Versteh ich auch nicht, warum so ein Allerweltsspieleprozessor nicht dabei ist.


----------



## M1lchschnitte (4. Januar 2020)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q1/20)*

Grad frisch erworben, Ryzen 3700x


----------



## Whispercat (4. Januar 2020)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q1/20)*

7820x


----------



## WeeFilly (4. Januar 2020)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q1/20)*

Intel i7-8086K (habe aber 8700K angewählt)


----------



## altStrunk (4. Januar 2020)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q1/20)*

Hamster der mit Doppelherz gedoped wird, Sport ist gesund. Bevor jetzt wieder die Tierquälerfraktion kommt, selbst meine Mutter die ja soo tierlieb ist ist nicht bereit fünf Minuten für ihn einzuspringen.


----------



## noghry (4. Januar 2020)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q1/20)*

[x] AMD Ryzen 7 2700 (8c/16t)

Vor kurzen von meinem AMD FX 8320E auf eben jenem umgestiegen und bin vollauf zufrieden damit.


----------



## Raidmax93 (4. Januar 2020)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q1/20)*

I7 6900K 😅 1 Jahr vor Ryzen gekauft 🤦🏻*♂️.


----------



## wr2champ (4. Januar 2020)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q1/20)*

[x] Intel Core i7 9700K (8c/8t) @5,2 GHz

Bin Ende November/Anfang Dezember auf Intel umgestiegen. Vom 1700X auf den i7.


----------



## matti30 (4. Januar 2020)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q1/20)*

[X] i9 9900K seit einem Jahr schon. So wie es aussieht, wohl auch mind. dieses Jahr noch


----------



## Bebo24 (4. Januar 2020)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q1/20)*

i7-8700k - immer noch mit einer der schnellsten CPUs für Spiele 

Allerdings würde ich mir heute wohl eher den 3700X von AMD als einen Intel kaufen. Leider war damals die 1. Ryzen-Generation zum Spielen noch nicht so gut wie der Intel. 
Immerhin hat AMD aber damit den Markt genügend durchgerüttelt, sonst hätte wohl Intel keinen Sechskerner zu dem Preis auf den Markt gebracht!


----------



## Crush4r (4. Januar 2020)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q1/20)*

Heute frisch der R9 3900X angekommen


----------



## Hannesjooo (4. Januar 2020)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q1/20)*

[X] AMD R5 3600X


----------



## Schrotti (4. Januar 2020)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q1/20)*

Noch immer einen auf 5GHz übertakteten i9-7900X.


----------



## Seth Luisi (4. Januar 2020)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q1/20)*

Ryzen 3700X ftw.


----------



## Mahoy (4. Januar 2020)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q1/20)*

Immer noch der 8600K @ 4700 Mhz (Vernunfts-OC ohne Spannungserhöhung). Das wird sich wohl erst ändern, wenn ich wieder mehr encoden muss.


----------



## T-MAXX (4. Januar 2020)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q1/20)*

[X] Sonstiger Intel

Weiterhin ein Intel Q9650. Ist für mich alter Hase völlig ausreichend.
Reicht auch noch für aktuelle Spiele in 2k Auflösung.


----------



## RedDragon20 (4. Januar 2020)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q1/20)*

Kürzlich nach gut sieben Jahren meinen i7 4770K gegen einen i7 9700K ausgewechselt. 

Der i7 4770K hat mir die Jahre echt gute Dienste geleistet. Vermutlich werd ich ihn deswegen einrahmen und in Ehren halten.


----------



## KotterFX (4. Januar 2020)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q1/20)*

einen auf 4Ghz übertakteten Ryzen 7 1700. Beim zocken kaum langsamer als ein R7 2700X, trotzdem wäre ein R5 3600X deutlich schneller. Werde aber wohl noch bis zur nächsten Zen Generation warten können. Weiß man schon wann diese ca. releast werden?


----------



## vIcChucky (4. Januar 2020)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q1/20)*

Ich : Ryzen 5 2600
Frau:  4790k
Tochter: Phenom 2 x6 1090t
Sohn :  Ryzenn 3 1200


----------



## lukas93h (4. Januar 2020)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q1/20)*

Primär: Geköpfter i7 7700k auf 5GHz übertaktet. 
Sekundär: R5 3600 mit Standardtakt.


----------



## Donny85 (4. Januar 2020)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q1/20)*

[x] 3900X


----------



## Waupee (4. Januar 2020)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q1/20)*

Immer noch mein  I7 2600K (Non OC ) er läuft und läuft


----------



## Fips80 (4. Januar 2020)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q1/20)*

I7 3770K ohne OC.
Reicht noch für alles


----------



## TheGermanEngineer (4. Januar 2020)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q1/20)*

Guter alter 6700K, der zur Not auch 4.8 GHz mitmacht. Auf zwei weitere Jahre, denn noch hat er mehr als ausreichend Leistung.


----------



## kadney (4. Januar 2020)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q1/20)*

[x] _Sonstige Intel-CPU 
_Nach wie vor nen E5430.


----------



## EasyRick (4. Januar 2020)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q1/20)*

[x] _Sonstige Intel-CPU 
8086K
_


----------



## Marty2Life (4. Januar 2020)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q1/20)*

Zurzeit:
[x] andere
Motorola 68060


----------



## ryev (4. Januar 2020)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q1/20)*

6800k läuft noch!
nächste wird amd.  (irgendwann  )


----------



## GoodCat1987 (4. Januar 2020)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q1/20)*

[x] Intel Core i5 9600K (6c/6t)


----------



## Mephisto_xD (4. Januar 2020)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q1/20)*

[X] 2700X

Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass Ryzen 3000 schon so stark verbreitet ist...


----------



## Teamworks (4. Januar 2020)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q1/20)*

[X] Sonstige Intel-CPU

i9 9940X

Und wie ich bereits in der letzten Quickpoll feststellte:


> Anscheinend sind die großen 9900er nicht weit genug verbreitet, so dass sie keinen Punkt mehr in der Liste bekommen?


Der 9980X scheint da die einzige Ausnahme zu sein.


----------



## Pu244 (4. Januar 2020)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q1/20)*

i7 3770 ohne K, echt dumm, dass man den nichtmehr auswählen kann.

Ich muß mal langsam endlich die AiO Kühlung installieren, die ganzen Spectre- und Meltdownpatches runterwerfen und ihn dann noch übertakten. Das sollte noch etwas Zusatzleistung bringen.


----------



## simosh (4. Januar 2020)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q1/20)*

Witzig, der 1600 war vor 2 Jahren bei ~5%. Den haben aber viele dann rausgeworfen mit den 3000ern^^ 

PS: Fehlt da nicht der neue 1600er in 12nm


----------



## deftones (4. Januar 2020)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q1/20)*

endlich  von meinem core du quad auf ryzen 3600 umgestingen, nach 10 Jahren mal nötig gewesen


----------



## onlygaming (5. Januar 2020)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q1/20)*

2700X, wird auch noch eine Weile so bleiben.


----------



## Adugs07b (5. Januar 2020)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q1/20)*

[x] Intel I7 4790k

Tja musste schon etwas scrollen, aber er Stand noch drauf 😅👍
Aber er leistet noch gut Dienste, auch wenn er am Grenz Bereich läuft und in manchen Spiel langsam zum Flaschenhals wird 😣


----------



## mt555666 (5. Januar 2020)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q1/20)*

3770k must have cpu Geschichte,vorher Q6600 .Sind schon fast 14 Jahre!


----------



## Captn (5. Januar 2020)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q1/20)*

[x] Sonstige Intel-CPU

Intel Xeon E5-2670


----------



## pagani-s (5. Januar 2020)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q1/20)*

aktuell und noch ne weile i9 9900k @5ghz
geht noch


----------



## Schraubenverdreher (5. Januar 2020)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q1/20)*

Noch eine ganze Weile ein Ryzen 1800X. Als nächstes ist eher die R9 390X auszutauschen


----------



## Blackvoodoo (5. Januar 2020)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q1/20)*

Unverändert den I7-8700k.


----------



## I3uschi (5. Januar 2020)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q1/20)*

Zum zocken aktuell nur das Beste vom Besten, den i9-9900k. 

Allerdings, wenn AMD so weiter macht und weiter aufholt, bzw. sogar überholt dann hab ich auch kein Problem damit zu wechseln.
Im Gegensatz zu so einigen Markenfetischisten hier, ist mir das nämlich so unendlich viel egal wer der Hersteller ist. xD


----------



## bofferbrauer (5. Januar 2020)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q1/20)*

Momentan noch mit meinem 7700HK im Laptop, ende des Jahres kommt aber ein neuer Rechner ins Haus. Ob nun ein Ryzen 7 3700X oder ein Ryzen 4xxx kommt wird sich erst dann entscheiden.


----------



## Cosmas (5. Januar 2020)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q1/20)*

[X] AMD Ryzen 7 3700X und sehr glücklich damit, der Sprung vom R5 1600X war mehr als nur "spürbar".


----------



## XeloGTX (5. Januar 2020)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q1/20)*

[X] AMD Ryzen 9 3900X (12c/24t)

Ewig gewartet, das sich seit dem 3770K was ändert, von Intel kam nichts, AMD hat den Wettbewerb sowas von wieder angestoßen und daher sitzt nun auch ein 3900X in meinem Gaming-System.
Mein alter Rechner, mit 3770K und GTX 980 Ti, arbeitet aber auch noch so wie man es von ihm erwarten kann.

Wollte zuerst, als die 9000er Core i9-Reihe kam, direkt auf einen 9900K gehen, aber als ich den Verbrauch und die Temps gesehen habe, wars das. Vom kommenden 10900K halte ich auch nicht viel.


----------



## DoktorAngel (5. Januar 2020)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q1/20)*

1x AMD Ryzen 2600
1x AMD FX 8350
1x Intel i5 2500


----------



## Kupfernugget (5. Januar 2020)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q1/20)*

Ich hab vom i5 3570k auf den Ryzen 2700x aufgerüstet. Hab den am Black Friday für ca 220 inkl. Mainboard bekommen und 32 GB ram für 100 Euro. Da konnte ich nicht nein sagen XD


----------



## Eddyloveland (5. Januar 2020)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q1/20)*

Ich muss sagen ich bin mit meinem 7900x sehr zufrieden läuft auf mixed Core und 5,2 ghz auf 4 Kernen der Rest 4,7-4,8 und ich ein richtiges Monster . Max Temps 85 grad Geköpft . Dauert lange bis der eingestampft wird.


----------



## DaBlackSheep (5. Januar 2020)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q1/20)*



Eddyloveland schrieb:


> Ich muss sagen ich bin mit meinem 7900x sehr zufrieden läuft auf mixed Core und 5,2 ghz auf 4 Kernen der Rest 4,7-4,8 und ich ein richtiges Monster .



Jo den habe ich auch, aber über 4,6 GHz lässt sich zumindest meiner nicht stable betreiben, da bin ich fast ein bisschen neidisch. 

Tante Edit: Ah auf 4 Kernen hast du die 5,2 GHz- total überlesen.


----------



## Gast1670368202 (5. Januar 2020)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q1/20)*

hier werkeln noch zwei intel cpus.
ein betagter 4770k mit gtx 1070 und ein 7700k mit 2080ti.
beide vollkommen ausreichend für mich.


----------



## h_tobi (5. Januar 2020)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q1/20)*

Der Umbau ist erledigt, die Vernunft hat gesiegt und ein 3900X werkelt nun fleißig im Rechner.


----------



## abfackler (5. Januar 2020)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q1/20)*

Bei mir werkelt nach wie vor der i7 6950x im Rechner, und dass wird auch noch ne Zeit lang so bleiben.
Bin sowohl in Spielen wie auch in Anwendungen noch voll zufrieden mit ihm, besonders auf 4,5 Ghz mehr als ausreichend.


----------



## Ace-the-Ripper (5. Januar 2020)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q1/20)*

Intel  i7 3930k


----------



## BabaYaga (5. Januar 2020)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q1/20)*

...und ein weiteres Jahr 7700k ohne Ende in Sicht. Läuft nach wie vor alles wie geschmiert. Die CPU langweilt sich meist eher in meinen Spielen 
Wäre dieses Jahr aber irgendwann mal dafür offen, die 1080 Ti in Rente zu schicken, die ist eher der Flaschenhals. Vor allem weil ich meist in 4k spiele.


----------



## Downsampler (5. Januar 2020)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q1/20)*

Ryzen 5 2600x



Waupee schrieb:


> Immer noch mein  I7 2600K (Non OC ) er läuft und läuft



Wenn mein Board nicht gestorben wäre, würde der bei mir auch noch laufen...


----------



## Johnny05 (5. Januar 2020)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q1/20)*

Einen Ryzen 3600X .


----------



## pgcandre (5. Januar 2020)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q1/20)*



Kronos schrieb:


> ...und ein weiteres Jahr 7700k ohne Ende in Sicht. Läuft nach wie vor alles wie geschmiert. Die CPU langweilt sich meist eher in meinen Spielen
> Wäre dieses Jahr aber irgendwann mal dafür offen, die 1080 Ti in Rente zu schicken, die ist eher der Flaschenhals. Vor allem weil ich meist in 4k spiele.



Ich sehe wir haben die gleichen Komponenten und das gleiche Problem.  Ab 1440p langweilt sich die CPU.   Und ja die 1080Ti ist im 4K Bereich am Limit.  Aber in 1440p immer noch sehr unterfordert.  Mal schauen ob die 3080 Generation mal wieder besser wird. Besonders im Preis.  Ansonsten. Ein Jahr länger geht sie locker noch.


----------



## F5-Tornado (5. Januar 2020)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q1/20)*

Ein Ryzen 5 2600. Einfach klasse für den Preis


----------



## Gsonz (5. Januar 2020)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q1/20)*

Vor einer Woche vom 4790 auf den 9700K umgestiegen


----------



## snuffkin (5. Januar 2020)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q1/20)*

Ich spiele und arbeite mit einem I9-9900k und bin immer noch hochzufrieden. Bis jetzt gibt es für mich (noch) keine Alternative...


----------



## sonntagskind (5. Januar 2020)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q1/20)*

Im Haupt-Spielerechner steckt ein wassergekühlter 1800x@4Ghz All-Core. Der wird dann aber wohl der 4er-Ryzen-Generation weichen, wenn sie rauskommt. Das reicht dann wieder etliche Jahre. Da ich in 4k-Zocke (Rechner hängt am TV im Wohnzimmer), ist die CPU sowieso nicht die Bremse bei Spielen.

Derzeit bin ich aber auch viel unterwegs und habe das gute alte Quake3Arena (mit Grafikmods) wiederentdeckt. (Ja ich bin alt, und hab es bei Release schon gezockt) wiederentdeckt. Das läuft auch unterwegs auf meinem Yoga3-Notebook richtig gut....und da steckt nur ein CoreM (Intel(R) Core(TM) M-5Y10c CPU @ 0.80GHz) drin.


----------



## therealbastard (5. Januar 2020)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q1/20)*

Alles unter dem Motto..."Still struggling."  
Ich bin seit zwei Jahrzehnten zuhause mit PC´s unterwegs die in erster Linie auch mit professionellen Audioanwendungen umgehen können müssen, damit ich auch zuhause noch weiterarbeiten kann.
2009 habe ich den letzten Apple aus meinem Studio verbannt, da von dieser Seite statt teurere effizientere Technik nur noch teurerer Elektroschrott kam.
Also erhielt der PC und das meist nur belächelte Windows auch hier den Einzug und es wurden die "ersten" Höllenmaschinen zusammengebastelt.
Für zuhause sollte es dann aber nicht bedeuten das ich mir zwei davon in´s Haus stellen wollte...denn warum nicht PC´s konfigurieren die Beides können...Spielen und Musikproduktion im Projektstudio.
2009 hatte AMD bereits hier schon das Rennen verloren...Ein hochgezüchteter Core2Duo brachte bei beiden "Leidenschaften" die Leistung die ich haben wollte, bereit war dafür zu bezahlen und die Grafikkarte ja auch noch angeschafft werden musste...
Derzeit werkelt hier ein 9900K @ 5GHz mit einer RTX2070super zusammen sowohl um noch an den einen oder anderen Track zu arbeiten um danach dann noch ein paar Runden in einem Spiel zu drehen (SimRacing ist seit einem Jahr ein großes Thema geworden) oder Gerald durch die Welt zu leiten.

Ich bin gespannt was mich hier an Technik in 2020 erwartet. Der Softwareentwickler meine Vertrauens im Audiobereich inkl. Endorsement und viele Zweitanbieter rieten mir noch Ende diesen Jahres von AMD ab, da bei deren Tests leider nicht die Stabilität gezeigt wurde, die nötig ist. Das galt sowohl für Ryzen als auch für den TR4. Punkt.
Es war also nicht einmal meine Entscheidung... 
Die 3000er AMD´s werden jedoch natürlich immer interessanter, kamen aber leider etwas spät und auch hier zeigt sich das AMD eben auch nichts verschenken will und kann.
Derzeit bin ich mir aber sicher, das wenn Intel dem absolut nichts entgegensetzen kann bei meinem kommenden System ein AMD stecken wird...das wird nach dem letzten brauchbaren Athlon64 X2 dann wieder einmal ein AMD sein der verbaut wird.

Wer nur spielt macht ab 350€ für eine CPU ohnehin nichts falsch...die räuspern ja bei aktuellen Titeln nicht einmal. Hier ist immer mehr die richtige Grafikkarte der entscheidende Punkt.
Und hier zeigt sich das nVidia und AMD seit Jahren anscheinend nicht in der Lage sind die technische Weiterentwicklung bei CPU´s mit entsprechenden Grafikkarten zu begleiten.
Was bringt denn der schnellste Prozessor, der bei aktuellen Spielen nicht einmal im Ansatz gefordert wird, wenn Topmodelle von nVidia im 1000€+ Bereich bei 4K die Beine Breit machen...nix.
Von daher bin ich eher gespannt ob das Rennen hier endlich mit vergleichbaren Leistungen gegenüber den CPU´s weitergeführt wird...den derzeit kommt es mir so vor als wenn heutige CPU´s mit Grafikkarten von vor 10 Jahren zusammenarbeiten müssen.


----------



## Thunderburne (5. Januar 2020)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q1/20)*

Mein 3950X kommt nächste Woche an !
Laufen wird er auf einem Taichi X570 mit 32GB Trident Z .
Nach gut 15 Jahren Intel hat es AMD endlich wieder geschafft meine Gunst für sich zu gewinnen.

Freue mich riesig drauf.


----------



## Strikeeagle77 (5. Januar 2020)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q1/20)*



RavionHD schrieb:


> (Noch) der i7 6700K, aber spätestens Ende 2020 hoffentlich ein Ryzen 4000-er oder entsprechendes Intel Modell.



Da bin ich doch voll bei Dir. 
Ryzen wäre jetzt schon nett, aber ich glaube sogar, die 6700k langweilt sich zu 90% im PC ... ei Grund mehr an einen 2. rechenknecht zu denken, der Alltagsaufgaben wie Office und Co effizient und schnell erledigt, ohne hohen Stromkonsum.


----------



## Robbers (5. Januar 2020)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q1/20)*

i5 3570K, den will ich aber durch ein Ryzen ersetzen, nur welche weis ich momentan nicht. Da ich eigentlich nur Spiele, und nicht vor habe nebenbei andere Sachen zu machen, ist die Frage reicht ein 3600k oder soll ich lieber ein 3700k nehmen?


----------



## Blackvoodoo (5. Januar 2020)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q1/20)*



I3uschi schrieb:


> Zum zocken aktuell nur das Beste vom Besten, den i9-9900k.
> 
> Allerdings, wenn AMD so weiter macht und weiter aufholt, bzw. sogar überholt dann hab ich auch kein Problem damit zu wechseln.
> Im Gegensatz zu so einigen Markenfetischisten hier, ist mir das nämlich so unendlich viel egal wer der Hersteller ist. xD


Gute Wahl. Und ja ich hätte den auch drin, wenn es den schon gegeben hätte als ich aufgerüstet habe. Damals war der I7-8700k halt die schnellste Spiele CPU. Und wie man oft bei Benchmarks in UHD sieht ist ja eh die GPU und nicht die CPU der Flaschenhals. So gesehen denke ich bin ich immer noch top aufgestellt. 

Und ja auch würde zu AMD wechseln, wenn sie mal bei SPIELEN vor Intel wären und sich das Aufrüsten lohnen würde. Hatte früher auch schon AMD und ATI verbaut. Warum also nicht wieder?


----------



## dangee (5. Januar 2020)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q1/20)*

3950x. Frisch umgesattelt


----------



## Ares-06 (5. Januar 2020)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q1/20)*

[X] Intel Core i7-4770K

Immer noch meine gute alte silicon lottery Krücke. @1,25V und es gehen nur stabile 4,2Ghz. 

Gewechselt wird wahrscheinlich erst 2022 wenn DP 2.0 da ist, 4K 120Hz Monitore bezahlbar sind und die doppelte Leistung einer 1080Ti bei unter 800 Euro erreicht wird. Ansonsten sehe ich kein Grund zu wechseln.


----------



## Alabamaman (5. Januar 2020)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q1/20)*

I7 6800K@4Ghz und er zaubert in WQHD noch mehr als genug Fps auf den Monitor.


----------



## Kupferrrohr (5. Januar 2020)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q1/20)*

Zwar kein K aber die I7 3770 CPU. 
PC wurde 2012 zusammengestellt und bis auf ein Grafikkartenupgrade vor 3 Monaten ist er immernoch auf dem Stand, läuft wie ne 1. 
Also gut, das anspruchsvollste Spiel, das ich spiele, ist wahrscheinlich DayZ. Ansonsten spiele ich immer mal wieder ältere Sachen und CsGo.


----------



## redlabour (5. Januar 2020)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q1/20)*

i7 4930k @4,2GHz


----------



## BeaverCheese (5. Januar 2020)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q1/20)*

6700K @ 4,5 GHz mit Windows 7 auch für die nächsten drei Jahre.


----------



## redeye5 (5. Januar 2020)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q1/20)*

[x] 3700X
Nach einigem hin und her mit der 1000er und 2000er Ryzen Serie (hauptsächlich aus Spaß am Basteln und tunen) wird mich das derzeitige Modell wohl erstmal einige Zeit lang begleiten.

Da die neuen Konsolen ebenfalls auf Zen 2 basieren werden, hoffe ich, dass künftige Spiele ebenfalls noch sehr gut darauf laufen.


----------



## belle (5. Januar 2020)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q1/20)*

Noch immer ein
[x] AMD Ryzen 5 1600, späte Produktion (1747 SUS)
Ich nutze ihn mit deaktiviertem Boost (ist ja noch der alte Boost) und 3,6 GHz Takt auf allen Kernen ohne Spannungserhöhung und komplett manuellen Timings. 3,8 GHz wären mit 1,27 Volt ohne LLC möglich.


----------



## SoldierShredder (5. Januar 2020)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q1/20)*

3700X seit November verbaut...und der klare Spitzenreiter hier, sehr fein


----------



## Zocker_Boy (5. Januar 2020)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q1/20)*

Seit zehn Tagen ist mein Ryzen 9 3950X im Einsatz, das Warten auf die CPU hat sich allemal gelohnt 
Läuft bisher noch @stock mit WaKü. Zum Experimentieren hatte ich a) noch nicht so viel Zeit b) will ich dieses teure Stück Silizium auch gleich am Anfang nicht so quälen 
Ist schon ne andere Hausnummer als der alte i5 3570K, obwohl der vor 7 Jahren freilich auch nicht schlecht war.

Mal sehen, ob der Ryzen auch zehn Jahre durchhält wie mein alter Phenom II X4 975 im Zweitrechner   Der sollte eigentlich durch den i5 beerbt werden, was jedoch nicht ging, da das Z77 Board den Geist aufgab. Somit hat dieser Methusalem nochmal Galgenfrist. Vielleicht hol ich mir hierfür im Herbst nen neuen kleinen Ryzen 4000 Unterbau, eine APU reicht für den Zweck.


----------



## SnaxeX (5. Januar 2020)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q1/20)*



KotterFX schrieb:


> einen auf 4Ghz übertakteten Ryzen 7 1700. Beim zocken kaum langsamer als ein R7 2700X, trotzdem wäre ein R5 3600X deutlich schneller. Werde aber wohl noch bis zur nächsten Zen Generation warten können. Weiß man schon wann diese ca. releast werden?



Herbst 2020 glaub ich. Wird whs so sein wie bei den letzten Generationen: 1 Jahr + ca. 2 Monate drauf (sprich 14 Monate später) ist cirka Release.


----------



## uni_Spartan (5. Januar 2020)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q1/20)*

Ihr habt da zum Teil Fehler drin. Es gibt keinen i7 4690 oder 4670! Das ist der i5 4690/4670. Und es fehlen leider die non-k Varianten. Ich habe noch einen alten i5 4690, plane den aber im Lauf des Jahres auszutauschen, wahrscheinlich gegen einen Ryzen 7 3700X.


----------



## hanfi104 (5. Januar 2020)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q1/20)*



deftones schrieb:


> endlich  von meinem core du quad auf ryzen 3600 umgestingen, nach 10 Jahren mal nötig gewesen



Wie hat sich der Sprung angefühlt? Muss ja gigantisch gewesen sein^^
Mit SSD, oder war schon vorher eine verbaut?


----------



## der_yappi (5. Januar 2020)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q1/20)*

Mittlerweile bin ich bei *[x] sonstige Intel CPU* angekommen...

==> Xeon E3-1230v1 SandyBridge


----------



## eRaTitan (5. Januar 2020)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q1/20)*

Intel Core i5-3570K (4c/4t)


----------



## necdoc (5. Januar 2020)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q1/20)*

I5 4690K (4c/4t)


----------



## dynastes (5. Januar 2020)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q1/20)*

Mittlerweile habe ich mich der Ryzen-Fraktion angeschlossen und nutze einen 3700X. Fehlt nur noch eine neue Grafikkarte und die neue Konsolengeneration kann kommen. Dafür warte ich allerdings auf Ampere und RDNA2. Meinen Vorsatz, Nvidia für Turing kein Geld in den Rachen zu werfen, erfülle ich damit doch ... während der Weihnachtsangebote war es ein ums andere Mal knapp damit xD
Nicht auszuschließen außerdem, dass das X570-Mainboard früher oder später noch einen (spekulierten) 4950X sieht.


----------



## pseudonymx (5. Januar 2020)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q1/20)*

I5 6600 non k hat nen Pentium g3258 anniversary ersetzt dessen Board iwo bei 5,4 GHz durchgeschmort ist. Wollte dann ryzen 2000 kaufen aber dann hat auch meine gtx 980 gesagt NOPE also Kam ne günstige 200 eure vega 56ref rein. Jez wird auf Ampere und ryzen 4000 gewartet.


----------



## beastyboy79 (5. Januar 2020)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q1/20)*

[x] 1.PC 2700X
[x] 2.PC 4790K

Leider ist multiple choice nicht möglich.


----------



## Kaby-Lame (5. Januar 2020)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q1/20)*



beastyboy79 schrieb:


> [x] 1.PC 2700X
> [x] 2.PC 4790K
> 
> Leider ist multiple choice nicht möglich.



Wird nicht explizit nach dem primären PC gefragt


----------



## restX3 (5. Januar 2020)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q1/20)*

i7 4790K @ 4.7GHz zusammen mit 32GB 2400MHz DDR3 Ram.
Dieses Jahr will ich Aufrüsten, bin aber noch nicht sicher ob AMD oder Intel. Mein letzter AMD war der Athlon XP 3200+ Barton.


----------



## SnaxeX (5. Januar 2020)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q1/20)*



Kaby-Lame schrieb:


> Wird nicht explizit nach dem primären PC gefragt



Wollte mich auch schon darüber echauffieren, dann hätte ich auch noch nen R7 1700X angeben können xD


----------



## Villitsh (5. Januar 2020)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q1/20)*

Meine CPU ist ein i5 4670K
In der Umfrage steht vor dem 4670K aber fälschlicherweise i7


----------



## Dremor (5. Januar 2020)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q1/20)*

[x] Ryzen 3700X , tolles Teil . 
Geupgradet von einem 1230v3

Gesendet von meinem Moto G (5) mit Tapatalk


----------



## Coolviper (5. Januar 2020)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q1/20)*

Bei mir läuft noch ein 9600k@5,1 Ghz. Danach wahrscheinlich ein 9900k.
P.S.: Frohes neues Jahr an alle.


----------



## 19Crasher88 (5. Januar 2020)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q1/20)*

Sonstige Intel CPU:

I7 4820K


Gruß Phil


----------



## Edelrost-stahlfrei (5. Januar 2020)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q1/20)*

Ryzen 3700X ... nach den letzten 2 Jahren 1600X (kommend von einem i5 4440) nochmals eine Offenbarung.


----------



## grasshopper0815 (5. Januar 2020)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q1/20)*

[x] Intel Core i7 920


----------



## Hadabase (5. Januar 2020)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q1/20)*

[X] 2600X



Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## runninglutz (5. Januar 2020)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q1/20)*

Core i7-5820K


----------



## PCGH_Dave (5. Januar 2020)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q1/20)*

Gerade einmal drei Tage sind vergangen und es haben schon über 1.000 User an der Umfrage teilgenommen. Coole Sache 
Die Akzeptanz bei AMD lässt sich wunderbar an der Leistung der CPUs ablesen.

Die Fehler in der Umfrage bessere ich aus, danke für das Feedback.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (5. Januar 2020)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q1/20)*



PCGH_Phil schrieb:


> Ich schicke meinen alten Intel i7-5820K nach mehr als fünf Jahren endlich in Rente.
> 
> [X] Ryzen 3900X
> 
> ...



Gratz, damit bist du der CPU-Bonze in der Redaktion. 

Beste Grüße vom GPU-Bonzen,
Raff


----------



## Chicien (5. Januar 2020)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q1/20)*

Bei der Umfrage sieht man doch das hier bei PCGH doch viele Enthusiasten unterwegs sind wenn der R7 3700X führt und der teurere R9 3900X auf dem zweiten Platz derzeit ist obwohl der Verkaufsschlager bei Mindfactory der R5 3600 ist derzeit.

Meine CPU ist ein I7 4770K und rüste dieses Jahr vielleicht auf aber warte den Launch der PS5 ab


----------



## Klausr (5. Januar 2020)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q1/20)*

Noch AMD X6 1090
Upgrade auf Am4 mit 3900 ist in Planung und hoffentlich mit Anfang März erledigt


----------



## latinoramon (6. Januar 2020)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q1/20)*

AMD-FX 9370


----------



## Bayburtlu1978 (6. Januar 2020)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q1/20)*

Also ich bin noch mit meiner AMD-FX 8370 CPU sehr zufrieden. Und hab eine SAPPHIRE RX 5700 XT 8GB Pulse als Grafikkarte im System verbaut.


----------



## Cosmas (6. Januar 2020)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q1/20)*



Bayburtlu1978 schrieb:


> Also ich bin noch mit meiner AMD-FX 8370 CPU sehr zufrieden. Und hab eine SAPPHIRE RX 5700 XT 8GB Pulse als Grafikkarte im System verbaut.



Da wirds aber höchste Zeit für ein aktuelles Ryzen System! 
Die total veraltete Stromfresser AM3+ Plattform ohne Power...verschenkt da massiv Leistung und frisst dir dabei noch das Stromgeld aus der Tasche und bremst deine 5700XT massivst aus.
Nen schicker R5 3600 aufm B450 oder kommenden B550 Brett 16Gigs DDR4 3200+ und die Sonne tut Ryzen.


----------



## Aerics (6. Januar 2020)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q1/20)*

[x] Sonstige Intel-CPU (Kommentar)
Intel® Core™ i7-860 Prozessor


----------



## Vesanius (6. Januar 2020)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q1/20)*

i5 4460


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (6. Januar 2020)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q1/20)*

_*[X] Intel Core i7-2600K*

_Kommt so langsam an seine Grenzen und limitiert bei BF5 (@4,6Ghz) schon sehr stark in anderen Spielen geht's noch.
Warte aber noch auf Ryzen 4000.
Für die dann ~9Jahre hat sich der 2600K aber sehr gut geschlagen


----------



## hpeboris (6. Januar 2020)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q1/20)*

Hallo, gerade vor Weihnachten noch ein R7 2700x Build. 
In meinem Zweitrechner werkelt noch ein I7 6700k.

Schade das ich nicht 2CPUs Voten konnte


----------



## B00ya (6. Januar 2020)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q1/20)*



Cosmas schrieb:


> Da wirds aber höchste Zeit für ein aktuelles Ryzen System!
> Die total veraltete Stromfresser AM3+ Plattform ohne Power...verschenkt da massiv Leistung und frisst dir dabei noch das Stromgeld aus der Tasche und bremst deine 5700XT massivst aus.
> Nen schicker R5 3600 aufm B450 oder kommenden B550 Brett 16Gigs DDR4 3200+ und die Sonne tut Ryzen.



Seine Stromrechnung mag hoch sein aber seine Heizkosten sind dafür gering ^__^
Hab im Oktober mein 3600er aufgebaut, kam von FX 8350 ... im moment is mir sehr oft kalt.


----------



## Lendox (6. Januar 2020)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q1/20)*

Intel Core i7-3970X


----------



## Chick-Y (6. Januar 2020)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q1/20)*

Momentan noch ein Threadripper 2970WX in Kombination mit einer 2080Ti, ab kommenden Monat dann der TR 3960X


----------



## sheeti (6. Januar 2020)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q1/20)*

Meinen threadripper 1920X, wird wohl auch lange so bleiben


----------



## Sephiroth86 (6. Januar 2020)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q1/20)*

Hab seit 03/2015 meinen I7-5930k und werde wohl dieses (je nach Angebot) oder nächstes Jahr (Intel 10nm Rev.2) ein neues System kaufen.
Aktuell wäre der AMD Ryzen 9 3900X / 3950X mein Favorit.


----------



## hrIntelNvidia (6. Januar 2020)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q1/20)*

Core i9 7900X OC. Und ich sehe aktuell nicht, dass mir diese CPU auf absehbare Zeit zu langsam wird. Es fehlt da einfach die Killer Applikation, die eine Investition rechtfertigt wie zum Beispiel damals bei den 286/386/486 Programme eines Schlages wie Wing Commander. Da gab es jedes Jahr ne neue CPU, nur um dieses Game zocken zu können. 

Greetz
hrIntelNvidia


----------



## facehugger (6. Januar 2020)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q1/20)*

Mein oller i7-4770k werkelt in Spielen auch dank OC noch recht anständig vor sich hin. Wenn Ryzen 3 releast wird, darf er wahrscheinlich in seine wohlverdiente Rente gehn. Immerhin, nach dann 7 Jahren...

Gruß


----------



## empy (6. Januar 2020)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q1/20)*

Mein 9700K hat jetzt das erste Jahr hinter sich, vier bis fünf sollten ihm noch bevorstehen. Bis jetzt schlägt er sich sehr gut.


----------



## Naras (6. Januar 2020)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q1/20)*

Ich nutz hier noch ein alten 1366 6 Kern Xeon (s. Signatur) von 2010, bringt auf 4Ghz noch ausreichende Leistung für 144hz.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (6. Januar 2020)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q1/20)*



empy schrieb:


> vier bis fünf sollten ihm noch bevorstehen.



Locker.


----------



## Burny92 (6. Januar 2020)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q1/20)*

Heyho,
ich nutze noch einen, mittlerweile betagten, i7-2600K. Eigentlich für das meiste ausreichend, zumindest was das Gaming angeht. Video Encoding macht mit dem keinen Spaß mehr.
Assassins Creed Origins ist aktuell auch das erste Game, bei dem ich merke, dass die CPU doch in die Jahre gekommen ist. Zwei Jahre muss er aber noch halten, dann kommt AMDs neue Plattform. Da hat man dann noch eine Weile Upgrademöglichkeiten


----------



## HardwareNoob41 (6. Januar 2020)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q1/20)*

i 7 6700 HQ macht aber langsam auch schlapp!


----------



## pirx79 (6. Januar 2020)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q1/20)*

Xeon W3580 @3,86GHz default vcore wegen Dell T3500.


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (7. Januar 2020)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q1/20)*

Ganz frisch und namentlich nah beieinander wurde der i7-3770K durch einen Ryzen 7 3700X ersetzt.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (9. Januar 2020)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q1/20)*



Burny92 schrieb:


> i7-2600K. Eigentlich für das meiste ausreichend, zumindest was das Gaming angeht.


Selbst im GPU-limit ist SandyBridge schon lange über dem Haltbarkeitsdatum 
CPU-Aufruesten: Sandy Bridge bis Coffee Lake mit Overclocking im Vergleich
Dabei ist der Test schon über zwei Jahre alt, die Lage hat sich also noch weiter verschlimmert, nicht nur Punkto Leistung Pro Takt sondern vor allem wegen den Kernen.


> Zwei Jahre muss er aber noch halten


Puh, mein Mitleid, das ist hart.


----------



## kmf (9. Januar 2020)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q1/20)*

[x] Ryzen 3700X - die einzig wahre Vernunft-CPU 



pirx79 schrieb:


> Xeon W3580 @3,86GHz default vcore wegen Dell T3500.


du zockst mit einer Workstation? Falls auf Arbeit, lass dich net erwischen


----------



## sunburst1988 (9. Januar 2020)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q1/20)*



kmf schrieb:


> du zockst mit einer Workstation? Falls auf Arbeit, lass dich net erwischen



Naja das Ding ist 10 Jahre alt. Vermutlich hat er ihn irgendwo günstig bekommen...
Vor Ryzen scheint es mir nichtmal eine schlechte Lösung gewesen zu sein...


----------



## GEChun (9. Januar 2020)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q1/20)*

Mit 6900k @ 4 Ghz + noch auf der ganz sicheren Seite!  

Hoffe er macht noch so 3 Jährchen dann hat sich die Anschaffung in der Tat Kostentechnisch rentiert


----------



## 3dfx01 (10. Januar 2020)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q1/20)*

AMD Ryzen 7 3700X
Alles andere macht keinen Sinn bei einem Neukauf.
Auch wenn man nur auf AMD sieht, machen alle mit mehr Kernen bei Spielern keinen Sinn.
*RYZEN *


----------



## Blechbuex (10. Januar 2020)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q1/20)*

Welche Spiele brauchen mehr als  4 Cores ?
Welche nutzen HT ?

I-6700k
und bis jetzt immer noch mit Stocktimings.
Zusammen mit ner 1070ti und Asus Maximus Ranger V III,rennt er auf WQHD richtig gut.
Userbenchmark zeigt mir 99% bei Spielen.

Warum sollte ich aufrüsten,..


----------



## Blechbuex (10. Januar 2020)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q1/20)*



HardwareNoob41 schrieb:


> i 7 6700 HQ macht aber langsam auch schlapp!



Notebook CPU,lol.


----------



## Valdiralita (10. Januar 2020)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q1/20)*

Vom i7 2600K auf den 3950X, was ein Upgrade


----------



## PCGH_Dave (10. Januar 2020)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q1/20)*



Blechbuex schrieb:


> Welche Spiele brauchen mehr als  4 Cores ?
> Welche nutzen HT ?



So ziemlich alles was seit drei Jahren "aktuell" ist, also sämtliche Triple-A-Titel und inzwischen sogar aufwendige Indie-Games. 
Quadcore mit SMT sind aktuell das Minimum, reine Vierkerner liefern in CPU-Benchmarks katastrophale Frametimes ab. Im aktuellen Heft haben wir eine Kernskalierung mit bis zu 32 CPU-Kernen drin, ein Blick darauf könnte sich lohnen.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (10. Januar 2020)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q1/20)*



Valdiralita schrieb:


> Vom i7 2600K auf den 3950X, was ein Upgrade


Heftig, wenn du die Kerne benötigst ist das gut, aber wenn du dies "nur" für Spiel gemacht hast wäre das ein totaler Overkill.


----------



## Valdiralita (10. Januar 2020)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q1/20)*



			
				ΔΣΛ;10163924 schrieb:
			
		

> Heftig, wenn du die Kerne benötigst ist das gut, aber wenn du dies "nur" für Spiel gemacht hast wäre das ein totaler Overkill.



Der ganze PC ist totaler Overkill mit custom loop und allem, mein Hobby eben. 
Ich sitz zB auch da und schraube 3 Tage an RAM timings rum, mir hats Spaß gemacht.
Brauchen ist relativ, ich mach viele Dinge gleichzeitig, also läuft zB ein Spiel oder auch 2, während auf anderen Monitoren noch Youtube und andere Programme laufen. 
Visual Studio genehmigt sich auch gern etwas Leistung.
Und natürlich schadet etwas Luft nach oben auch nicht.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (10. Januar 2020)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q1/20)*

Ja das kenne ich noch gut, ich war früher auch so 
Aber mit der Zeit verliert dieses überdimensionierte und extreme Feintuning seinen Reiz, zumindest bei mir.
Beim letzteren vor allem deswegen, weil ich mittlerweile Stabilität über ein bisschen mehr Leistung stelle.
Aber den drang zum aufrüsten oder basteln habe ich immer noch, erst kürzlich "musste" (*Hust*) ich mir eine 2Tb M.2 Platte einbauen, war auch ein Overkill, aber in absehbarer Zeit benötige ich mehr Platz und die Preise sollen wieder steigen, also... 
Von WaKü bin ich auch abgerückt, das hat mit der Zeit nur noch genervt, ist wie bei SLI/CF, ein großer Vorteil aber sonst viele Nachteile.


----------



## rhalin (12. Januar 2020)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q1/20)*

(x) Sonstige Intel-CPU (Kommentar)

Immer noch der olle i5 4570.
Im Moment spiele ich nur MMORPG , dafür reicht er noch.


----------



## dbilas (12. Januar 2020)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q1/20)*

einen Primären Spiele-PC besitze ich so direkt nicht. 
Habe einen 2700x, 2600x und 3900x im Einsatz


----------



## hoschi8219 (13. Januar 2020)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q1/20)*

Intel Core i7-2600  reicht mir. als retro zocker


----------



## deady1000 (13. Januar 2020)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q1/20)*

3900X Early Adopter


----------



## HisN (14. Januar 2020)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q1/20)*

8 Kerne (6 Jahre alt) gehen das Haus (hat ja inzwischen jeder^^).
[x] 24 Kerne


----------



## Icedaft (14. Januar 2020)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q1/20)*

I7 6700k, ja, Zeit für ein Upgrade, aber andere Dinge gehen zur Zeit vor, mit einer neuen GPU sollte es wohl erst noch mal ein Weilchen reichen...


----------



## TheGermanEngineer (16. Januar 2020)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q1/20)*

Intel Core i7 6700K, bei Bedarf mit bis zu 4,8 GHz. Was braucht man mehr? Beinahe jedes Spiel und jede Anwendung laufen mehr als ausreichend gut. Selbst für Neuerscheinungen wie RDR2 reicht die CPU dicke aus. Für für PCSX2 im Software-Modus reicht die CPU dann manchmal doch nicht. Da fehlt es dann an Single-Core-Leistung. Und da gibt es aktuell am Markt eigentlich nichts, was ausreichend Mehrleistung hätte.


----------



## nevs2k (16. Januar 2020)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q1/20)*

Hauptrechner:   [x] AMD Ryzen 7 3700X (8c/16t)

Zweitrechner:     [x] AMD Ryzen 5 3600 (6c/12t)

Drittrechner:        [x] AMD Ryzen 5 1600 (12nm) (6C/12T)

Sohnemann:              [x] AMD Ryzen 5 2600X (6c/12t)

AMD RYZEN Power


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (16. Januar 2020)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q1/20)*

Hauptrechner [X] i9-9900K

Zweitrechner [X] Ryzen 5 2400G (evtl. bald 2600)


----------



## Guru4GPU (17. Januar 2020)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q1/20)*

Den AMD Ryzen 5 3600, unter einem NH-D15


----------



## ThePlayer (17. Januar 2020)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q1/20)*

Intel i9-9820X


----------



## nexx (19. Januar 2020)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q1/20)*

Nicht aufgeführt: Ryzen 5 1400. Fliegt aber bald raus.


----------



## DaXXes (19. Januar 2020)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q1/20)*

Bin noch ganz unten in der Liste mit dem Xeon E3 1270v2  unterwegs (also im Prinzip ein i7 3770).
Der wird aber dieses Jahr auch ersetzt, höchstwahrscheinlich durch den Ryzen 3800X oder dessen Nachfolger. Ein hoch taktender 8-Kerner reicht wieder ne Weile, mehr brauche ich im Moment nicht.


----------



## der_yappi (20. Januar 2020)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q1/20)*



der_yappi schrieb:


> Mittlerweile bin ich bei *[x] sonstige Intel CPU* angekommen...
> 
> ==> Xeon E3-1230v1 SandyBridge



Seit diesem WE ist der Xeon in Rente und wurde von einem _*Ryzen 7 3700x*_ beerbt 
Der kleine E3 hat über die Jahr sehr gute Dienste geleistet und war der Prozzi der bei mir am längsten durchgehalten hat (seit Herbst 2011)


----------



## 3dfx01 (22. Januar 2020)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q1/20)*



nexx schrieb:


> Nicht aufgeführt: Ryzen 5 1400. Fliegt aber bald raus.


Warte aber unbedingt auf Zen3/Ryzen4000, auch wenn du die nicht kaufen willst sinken die Preise von Zen2/Ryzen3000.


----------



## nexx (22. Januar 2020)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q1/20)*



3dfx01 schrieb:


> Warte aber unbedingt auf Zen3/Ryzen4000, auch wenn du die nicht kaufen willst sinken die Preise von Zen2/Ryzen3000.



Wollte erst auf den R5 3600-Zug aufspringen, aber mittlerweile möchte ich wegen diverser virtueller Maschinen eigentlich nicht auf unter 8 Kerne gehen und der 3700x ist mir einfach etwas zu  teuer. Ich beobachte den Gebrauchtmarkt erstmal für einen 2700X und ich habe kein Problem damit, in einem halben/dreiviertel Jahr dann ggf. nochmal aufzurüsten


----------



## ΔΣΛ (23. Januar 2020)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q1/20)*



> ich habe kein Problem damit, in einem halben/dreiviertel Jahr dann ggf. nochmal aufzurüsten


Für jemanden der so auf den Preis achtet, ist das Finanziell eher kontraproduktiv.
Denn später bekommst du für deine zwei mal gebrauchte CPU, die schon eine Zeit auf dem Buckel hat, weniger als jetzt.
Im Gebrauchtmarkt bin ich immer extrem skeptisch, das lese ich sehr viel schlechtes, da werden oft Krücken (mit viel zu viel Volt) oder beschädigte Teile angeboten.


----------



## -Xe0n- (23. Januar 2020)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q1/20)*



der_yappi schrieb:


> Seit diesem WE ist der Xeon in Rente und wurde von einem _*Ryzen 7 3700x*_ beerbt
> Der kleine E3 hat über die Jahr sehr gute Dienste geleistet und war der Prozzi der bei mir am längsten durchgehalten hat (seit Herbst 2011)


Bei mir durch einen R5 3600  und ich muss sagen ich bin sehr zufrieden! Unter Last niedriger Temps und in CPU intensiven Spielen habe ich einen ordentlichen Leistungsschub bekommen 
z.B. in EFT. Die Messungen sind das absolute worst-case (Snipervisier auf Reserve). In GTA 5 haben ich nun auch konstant über 60 FPS (vorher permanten unter 60 FPS).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlintEastwood (31. Januar 2020)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q1/20)*

[x] sonstige Intel-CPU: Core i7 870 (4c/8t) @ 4GHz


----------



## ΔΣΛ (16. Februar 2020)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q1/20)*

Ich bin schon auf die nächste Umfrage gespannt, denn nach dem Supportende von Win7 haben sehr viele neu gekauft, womöglich auch hier bei PCGH. Ich bin auch gespannt wie lange sich die alten Modell, also Phenom2 oder SandyBridge, noch in dieser Liste halten können.


----------



## hoschi8219 (16. Februar 2020)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q1/20)*

AMD Ryzen 7 2700X


----------



## drebbin (18. Februar 2020)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q1/20)*

Dave schäme dich, wie kannst du es wagen mir die Auswahl von Broadwell zu verweigern


----------



## Psychom(Nobody) (19. Februar 2020)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q1/20)*

i7-8086k


----------



## PCGH_Dave (19. Februar 2020)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q1/20)*



drebbin schrieb:


> Dave schäme dich, wie kannst du es wagen mir die Auswahl von Broadwell zu verweigern



Ich weiß ich weiß 
Aber die CPU ist einfach nicht mehr verbreitet genug.


----------



## drebbin (19. Februar 2020)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q1/20)*



PCGH_Dave schrieb:


> Ich weiß ich weiß
> Aber die CPU ist einfach nicht mehr verbreitet genug.


Das war sie glaube ich nie [emoji14]

Gesendet von meinem Aquaris X5 Plus mit Tapatalk


----------



## ΔΣΛ (19. Februar 2020)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q1/20)*

Sie war aber die beste 4-Kern CPU die es gab, auch besser als ihre Nachfolger, sie hatte nur einen einzigen Makel, sie war zu teuer, aber sie war ein Geheimtipp, die unkundigen haben ihn irrationaler weise schlecht geredet.


----------



## drebbin (19. Februar 2020)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q1/20)*

Da stimmen dir deine beiden Vorredner nur zu
Bei mir zeigt es die Signatur und Dave hatte vor seinem Ryzen auch den 5775c intus


----------



## RyzA (19. Februar 2020)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q1/20)*

Wirklich eine gute CPU. Vielleicht setzt man zukünftig ja wieder auf den L4 Cache. Sowohl Intel als auch AMD.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (19. Februar 2020)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q1/20)*

Komisch das Intel in deren festgefahrenen Lage das nicht in Betracht zieht, womöglich haben sie die Lage zu lange zu gut eingeschätzt, der L4 also das Ass im Ärmel bleiben muss.
Ich hatte den 5675C, das war der beste kauf den ich je getätigt habe bei CPUs - bis vier Kerne.


----------



## rum (19. Februar 2020)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q1/20)*

Ryzen 1500X
Wenn Bedarf an (deutlich) Mehrleistung besteht wird es ein 3700X


----------



## Mr_MacGyver (24. Februar 2020)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q1/20)*

Seit ende Januar diesen jahres von i5-480M auf B450 mit [X] R5 2600X. Reicht mir erstmal aus. Wenn die 3000er günstiger werden, kommt dann mal ein X570 mit nem 3700X oder sowas.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (2. März 2020)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q1/20)*

@Mr_MacGyver
Du musst dir keine X570 Hauptplatine kaufen wenn du auf einen 3700X aufrüsten willst, eine Idiotensichere BIOS Aktualisierung reicht dafür aus. Deine B450 Hauptplatine kann einen 3700X aufnehmen und betreiben, das kannst du auf der Seite deines Hauptplatinenherstellers nachlesen: TUF B450-PLUS GAMING  CPU Support | Motherboards | ASUS Global


----------



## Nottulner (2. März 2020)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q1/20)*

i5-4570 und bin bisher sehr zufrieden wobei am überlegen bin auf einen 3600 umzusteigen


----------



## Noofuu (7. März 2020)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q1/20)*

Ich bleibe erstmal bei meinem 7700K sehe da noch keinen wirklichen Grund zu wechseln.


----------



## Cuddleman (7. März 2020)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q1/20)*

So wie in meiner Signatur, mit beiden, je nach Game und Grafikkarte!


----------



## sonny1606 (7. März 2020)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q1/20)*

Intel I7 870...so langsam kommt er aber an seine Geenzen bei dem ein oder anderem Spiel.


----------



## drstoecker (7. März 2020)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q1/20)*

3500X -bin anscheinend der einzige im PCGH-Universum. Hatte mir zum 5. o. 6.mal einen 3600 gekauft aber der läuft IF-Seitig nicht nicht mit 1900MHz wie der 3500X, daher bleibt die CPU. Von der Leistung auch nicht langsamer als der Bruder mit SMT. Auch ein 3700X hatte keine Chance zu bleiben.

edit: hab grad gesehen das ich mich hier schon verewigt hatte!


----------



## sonny1606 (7. März 2020)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q1/20)*



kmf schrieb:


> [x] Ryzen 3700X - die einzig wahre Vernunft-CPU
> 
> du zockst mit einer Workstation? Falls auf Arbeit, lass dich net erwischen



der und der 3600 wenn man etwas sparen will. und wer richtig sparen will der 1600 (12nm). Die 3 cpu's decken alle 3 preisklassen low/medium/high ab.


----------



## EX-Buzz (7. März 2020)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q1/20)*

Ryzen7 2700X


----------



## prinzip88 (7. März 2020)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q1/20)*

Ich habe einen 9400F auf einem Asus Z170I Pro Gaming mit entsprechenden BIOS Mod.


----------



## Joker-TS (7. März 2020)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q1/20)*

Sonstige intel cpu

Ich denke ende des jahres geht mein 3930 in rente...nach treuen 9jahren darf er...


----------



## Mr_MacGyver (7. März 2020)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q1/20)*



			
				ΔΣΛ;10225890 schrieb:
			
		

> @Mr_MacGyver
> Du musst dir keine X570 Hauptplatine kaufen wenn du auf einen 3700X aufrüsten willst, eine Idiotensichere BIOS Aktualisierung reicht dafür aus. Deine B450 Hauptplatine kann einen 3700X aufnehmen und betreiben, das kannst du auf der Seite deines Hauptplatinenherstellers nachlesen: TUF B450-PLUS GAMING  CPU Support | Motherboards | ASUS Global



Das ist richtig, das Mainboard ist schon Ryzen 3000 ready angekommen. Dachte da eher an performanceverbesserung mit dem X570er Board.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (7. März 2020)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q1/20)*

Welche Leistungsverbesserung erhoffst du dir damit?
Ich kenne zumindest keine Eigenschaft der dir das verspricht.


----------



## latinoramon (8. März 2020)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q1/20)*

_AMD FX-9xx0/8xx0[E] (4m/8t)

AMD-FX 9370_


----------



## Idefix Windhund (9. März 2020)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q1/20)*

[x] Intel Xeon 1231 v.3  auf maximal 1,18VCore "fest getackert"

Beschäftigt sich zur Zeit mit The Division 2 , kann mich nicht beklagen.


----------



## Alf-onso (13. März 2020)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q1/20)*

Zur Zeit noch ein i7 7700k, aber der bleibt auch noch ein Weilchen.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (19. März 2020)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q1/20)*



latinoramon schrieb:


> _AMD-FX 9370_


Oh der Heizkörper, ich wette den kauf bereust du mittlerweile


----------



## Plata_o_Plomo (19. März 2020)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q1/20)*

immer noch mein 7700k, fleißig mit 5,2 Ghz.


----------

